# cleaning the grill



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just bought a grill for my 67 GTO. The grill needs to be cleaned. Any ideas?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try CLR and a toothbrush, and a little 000 steel wool or copper brush for the stubborn stuff, did all my stainless and original chrome badges with it, was gonna polish but it leaves a nice satin finish that matches the billet rims...:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you DO want them polished...you will need to remove the anodize first. Eric


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you remove the Anodize? I hate to admit it but I tried to clean them in the dish washer. I think I melted the anodize coating, because they came out gray. I ran them over my polishing wheel and they polished fine. But there are so many little spots my polishing wheel can't get. Also the polish gets stuck in the tight spots.

PS. the dish washer did get all the road grime off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I never realized that they were anodized. I thought they were stainless! Mine have never been off the car, and I clean them with soapy water and a brush. They're _anodized_??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

dremel and a pointy cone wool pad.....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep just like the beltline moldings! the dish washer is a wonderful thing...but the special soap will turn aluminum dull....then you need to polish them...I wanted to chrome mine, but the 'chrome dude" advised against it...too soft he said....like Brian said, a little dremel action is in order.


----------

